# Trench saw for Gravely on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this while surfing Ebay. It is a trench saw (Ditch Witch type digger) for Gravely walk behind tractors. It ain't mine, just passing info along to those who might be interested in it. If anyone EVER sees, hears or even smells of one of these for a Deere, PLEASE let me know.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50368&item=2397124646&rd=1


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow that seems expensive unless you had a way to use it everyday for trenching work.... probably would be cheaper to rent a ditchwitch ----  

Nice piece though. :spinsmile


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with Andy...for that price you would need a lot of trenching done.....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Around me it is about $400 a day to rent a small ditch witch. 3 days and you have bought it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it would come in handy just to have. But yea the price is a little high but I'm sure whoever won it is happy with it.
Jody


----------

